# Senior with Diabetes and Kidney Failure



## SilverMistRanch (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone -

I am new to the forum and had a question about my senior cat Mikey, who is 15. He has diabetes and kidney failure. He is on insulin 2x/day and subQ fluids 1x/day. He's been doing really well but in the last few days, I noticed his behavior started to change. Last night he kept staring at his water dish and repeatedly meowed loudly at it, but was not eager to drink. His appetite is not good right now.

I'm taking him to the vet today, but just wanted to know if anyone here as suggestions as to what might be going on with the meowing at the water - is that related to kidney, diabetes or both?

Thank you in advance,

Liz


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

What are you feeding (dry or wet food)?

Cats with diabetes should be getting a low carb no grain wet food.

CRF cats need a canned food low in phosporus.

so maybe try find a low carb/no grained canned and add phosphorus binders?

A big thing is to feed no dry food. Wet food is much better for cats with diabetes and crf. Raw has been known to help a cat get off insulin for diabetes...not quit sure how it works for a crf cat.


----------



## Lilygirl123 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what the problem could be. I have a diabetic cat, and he would always have a strong appetite, and would drink a lot when he was hyperglycemic. He never cried at the water dish or anything. If it's the diabetes, he might have become hypoglycemic. Do you test him at home with a glucometer? 

Furryfriends251 is right, diabetic cats need a low carb wet food, no more than 10% carbs and no wheat gluten. I give my cat certain types of Fancy Feast, like Tender Beef Feast and Chicken and Liver. Diet change was the most important thing for my cat. Soon after I put him on wet food, he went into remission and hasn't needed insulin for a long time.

The lack of appetite you're describing sounds more like kidney issues. It probably would be a good idea to have him checked over at the vet.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the CatForum, Liz. I know how challenging it can be to juggle multiple illnesses in a senior cat. My oldest, Billy (approx. 20 yrs) has CRF, hyperT, and hyperPTH. Lots of juggling going on with his management protocol.

If you aren't already acquainted with the following feline diabetes website, I strongly recommend you spend some time reading through it:

http://www.felinediabetes.com/

It is an incredible resource written by a veterinarian who specializes in diabetes. The information she provides could bring your cat into diabetic remission and improve his health and life substantially.

I assume that when you took your cat to the vet you had repeat bloodwork run on him and probably have the results by now. I hope you requested a hard copy of all test results to take home with you. If you do have those results handy, it would be very helpful if you would post them on this thread so that we'll have a better idea of your cat's current health status. If you can post his test results, please include the lab's reference ranges so that we can put his results into proper context.

I hope you got some useful answers from your vet so that you can manage your boy's health issues as effectively as possible.

Laurie


----------



## SilverMistRanch (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies - Mikey had been battling kidney disease and diabetes for over a year and with meds and diet, he was doing really well up until now. 

Mikey's kidneys were clearly shutting down and I needed to have him euthanized this morning. I was blessed to have this sweet soul in my life for 15 1/2 years. Thank you again for your help...

Liz


----------



## Lilygirl123 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May Mikey rest in peace.


----------

